# Which laser engraver



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2014)

while looking at laser engravers I have been looking at the full spectrums. The hobby version is closer to my budget but I'm wondering if the extra couple thousand for the smallest pro version is the best buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 18, 2014)

I knew it, I knew it. Tony is going to start making his own silver dollars.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 18, 2014)

You going to engrave hair sticks with it also, you will need a rotary axis unit for lots of curved things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 18, 2014)

I have the Full Spectrum 5th Gen Hobby Laser,

http://fslaser.com/products/lasers/newhobby

I have yet to run into anything I can't do with it for basic engraving needs. I've run several thousand pens and whatnot through it without a problem. I do Plaques as well, the only upgrade I might have wished I'd done but wasn't in the budget at the time was to go with the 90W tube, When it does come time to replace my tube I'll probably make that upgrade. I will say go with the 45W tube instead of the 40W tube as the expected lifespan of the tube is considerably longer for the slight price increase. You will also want to make sure you have the 1.5 inch focal length lens for detail work (Occasionally they run promos and throw in the second lens for free)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 18, 2014)

That is the one I'm looking at Colin.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 19, 2014)

Why do you need a laser? I can teach you to carve it with a Dremel. Lots cheaper. Can you draw? Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 19, 2014)

I can draw Gary, teach me. My stick figures are only second to a few.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

